# Apple and Cherry Trees?



## djsaner (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi, new here to the forum and the smoking world. I have a question about wood. I have both cherry and apple trees that I will be cutting down in the next few days due to adding an addition to the house. Are there specific apple or cherry trees that should never be used for smoking? Apple tree produces Golden Delicious, the cherry tree I'm unsure of but it's edible.

Thanks!


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is a link to a page that has a list of wood, their taste and uses.  This should answer your question.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50439


----------



## djsaner (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## djsaner (Oct 2, 2009)

Hehe, just realized that link was a sticky.  I need to open my eyes.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 2, 2009)

Any Fruit Producing Fruit Tree is Okay...


----------



## djsaner (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks, Beer.  BTW how's your Bradley 6 Rack?  I just purchased one online this morning.  Looking forward to seasoning it and getting some meat in there.


----------



## djsaner (Oct 2, 2009)

One more question.. While letting the wood dry should I split the logs or just leave them?  They will be stored in my basement with little to no moisture.

Thanks


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 2, 2009)

Split would be better...it would let the moisture escape quicker, otherwise the moisture has to escape from the ends. The smaller ones say up to 2" dia. would probably be okay. I don't know where you live but leaving it outside would be totally acceptible IMO. A lady just gave me an apple tree last week that is what I did.


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 2, 2009)

Apple an cherry er great, ya could say ya hit gold on that one.  Split it an stack so air can move through it, will take bout 6 months to a year to cure proper.

If yer not usin a stick burner (lang er such) yer gonna wanna make the pieces more like chunks.  That be what most a the coal burners an such use.  After there well seasoned I keep my chunks in totes.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have axcess to 20 differant kinds of wood and I use apple and cherry the most of the time I smoke.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 2, 2009)

Taking her on the Maiden Voyage tonight...  I'll Let you know tomorrow...


----------



## djsaner (Oct 2, 2009)

I live in Connecticut and snow season is creeping up pretty fast. My shed is packed so I have no other dry place to store the wood except for my basement.. Which actually works out great because I have a hatchway. Easy access.


----------



## djsaner (Oct 2, 2009)

Good info, thanks.


----------



## djsaner (Oct 2, 2009)

Great to know! As travcoman45 said, it looks like I hit a gold mine.


----------



## djsaner (Oct 2, 2009)

Good luck and take pics! What's going to be the meat of choice tonight?


----------

